# Some GTRs from Singapore



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Been over here for 10 days, and seen lots of them!

A local guy took me to a tuning place today, and thought i'd share a few pics. It was pissing down so couldn't get too many!

The orange one has about 800 bhp apparently


----------



## JamesCB (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice cars, what's the tax situation like over there for high end cars?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I spotted this one in Singapore,had massive Alcons allround,not sure about the colour though :chuckle: sorry about poor pic.




Also price in sing dollar about 300K, about £135K


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

JamesCB said:


> Nice cars, what's the tax situation like over there for high end cars?


I bet it's not cheap!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmmmm, the "orange" one has some nice wheels - Deffo not the PINK one tho !!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Couple of sweet looking machines there. The black one with the huge wing and mean looking front bumper/fogs lights is awesome and i love that candy red paint on the HKS one.

There's loads of mint cars cruising around singapore. Never been myself but a mate went and snapped pics of veyrons and SLRs and all sorts of exotica.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Are people wrapping or painting out there?


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

i am so in love with those black gtr's. Thanks for posting!!!!!!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I think a GTR out here is about 180 SD, which is about £90k

There are some seriously nice cars out here, i've seen a lot of lambos, 458 Italia (£500k here!) lots of Masers, R8s, just saw two Murcialagos, a DBS... The Jap stuff is very popular, with loads of FD2 Civic Type Rs, and quite a few GTRs.

Those black ones are seriously nice.

I think most are painted as it's not expensive to do it out here.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

There's certainly a lot around here, and theres no way you'd get a GTR for 180k. Golf GTI's are over 200k now.

The officially imported GTR's are 350SGD, a Jap import is about 315SGD, prices have gone crazy here recently because of the COE system in Singapore and it's only going to get worse.

Too many bloody Taxi's on the road.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

The traffic is ridiculous I have to say. It's got much worse since 5-7 years ago.


----------

